# Post SE Exam results here...



## lbut_21 (Dec 20, 2011)

Since the SE results were sent to the state boards on December 16th, figure I'd start an official thread if one has not been created yet. I'm sure results should be coming in by now. If you did not pass, then if you would be so kind to post your diagnostic. If you did pass then you deserve a well done pat on the back.


----------



## lbut_21 (Dec 20, 2011)

received my results today via USPS...its waiting on me when I get home, but I know my wife cannot keep a secret...


----------



## Hoven (Dec 20, 2011)

What state are you located in? I'm excited to hear that even the snail mail results are starting to arrive.


----------



## lbut_21 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nebraska


----------



## ADB (Dec 20, 2011)

This morning I emailed Continental Testing Services (CTS) about Illinois SE exam results and they responded saying the results were not in yet....


----------



## jfluckey (Dec 20, 2011)

Results were viewable today online for Indiana. After failing both building modules last go, I opted to only take vertical this time. My results were acceptable. Results came fast and now I have ~3.5 months to study for lateral. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## zeek (Dec 20, 2011)

Got mine in Nebraska, did not pass.


----------



## lbut_21 (Dec 20, 2011)

Failed Vertical and Lateral

Vertical 26/40 2 Acceptable, 1 Improvement Required and 1 Unacceptable:

Lateral 22/40 1 Acceptable, 1 Improvement Required and 2 Unacceptable:

Almost tempted to pay for a regrade for the Vertical Afternoon Portion if possible.

Going to go one at a time next year..


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 20, 2011)

Building Vertical - Passed

Building Lateral - Failed AM 25/40, PM 2 unacceptable, 1 acceptable, 1 needs improvement

And I am a "repeat" taker.

Felt good about both AM and PM sessions, with the exception of overabundance of bridge questions in the morning session. One lesson learned is that I have to spend much more time doing essay like problems.


----------



## lbut_21 (Dec 21, 2011)

I did not feel confident in the bridge questions in the vertical or the lateral portion. I felt I did a lot better in the 1 vertical essay question which I had unacceptable...


----------



## RGCSQUARE (Dec 21, 2011)

congrats to those that got a green light!,

waiting for Lateral result here in VA.

Can you please also indicated the state where you took the test


----------



## Tam (Dec 21, 2011)

Fail - Vertical (32/40 and 1 acceptable, 1 needs improvement &amp; 2 unacceptable).......... Now I know, I need to practice more essay type problems.

FL state - The results were there when I checked my NCEES account on Saturday (Dec 17) at 9 PM.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 21, 2011)

Seems like people underestimate the essays. I had a similar problem when I took GMAT.


----------



## steve1997 (Dec 21, 2011)

Apparently NCEES has not even released the 16 hour results to NY state!

*me:* Have the 16 hour structural results been released to NY state?
​

Just a moment...
​

*Support Agent:* no they have not
​

*me:* Do you know when they will be released?
​

*Support Agent:* no we do not have a set time frame
​

*me:* I noticed that NY released the results for all other tests today, do you have any idea how much longer I have to wait for my results?
​

*Support Agent:* Sorry but we do not
​


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 21, 2011)

Bombo_Buster said:


> Building Vertical - Passed
> 
> Building Lateral - Failed AM 25/40, PM 2 unacceptable, 1 acceptable, 1 needs improvement
> 
> ...


I took the exam in WA.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 21, 2011)

bombo or anyone else: did you ever attempt the SE 2 or SE 3? If so, how does it compare?

Thanks.


----------



## sjtuchenyi (Dec 21, 2011)

I passed both days. I am in VA.


----------



## colostructural (Dec 21, 2011)

Colorado

Took both exams in April. Passed the Vertical failed the Lateral. Reapplied for the Lateral this past October and passed! Funny thing was, I walked out of there feeling the exam was too easy (and found a few things on the essay portion of the exam that I thought were misleading and/or incomplete - which I commented on my exam booklet about) so I really thought I missed something crucial....go figure.

Congrats to those who passed! Keep up the hard work for those who missed it this time, it will be worth it in the long run - once this damn economy decides to turn around!


----------



## McEngr (Dec 21, 2011)

colostructural: congratulations! I was suprised you hadn't passed both the first time. I recall you studying pretty hard the first time too.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 21, 2011)

while I'm thinking of it, do you think we'll see any precast high seismic moment frames on the test? I'm fully expecting tilt-up to be on there.


----------



## colostructural (Dec 21, 2011)

I really did study my arse off for the April exam, but I still wasn't as prepared as I should have been for the lateral portion - it was such a bummer. When it comes to what will be on the exam - Lord only knows, I doubt there will be an essay portion dealing with precast high seismic (determining the forces and developing the connection calcs alone for that would take at least 2 hours by hand), but there might be a "given" load and a "design this portion of the system" problem. You should definitely know your concrete detailing requirements in high seismic regions, and make sure you know your ASCE seismic and wind tables - INCLUDING the footnotes like the back of your hand.


----------



## lbut_21 (Dec 21, 2011)

McEngr said:


> while I'm thinking of it, do you think we'll see any precast high seismic moment frames on the test? I'm fully expecting tilt-up to be on there.


My answer to this would be to expect any and everything.


----------



## parthurvt (Dec 21, 2011)

Got my results yesterday, passed the Lateral!

For the vertical I got 30/40 and 2 Acceptable, 1 Improvement Required, 1 Unacceptable.

I'm going to call after the holidays and see if anything can be done, it looks like I'm right on the cusp.


----------



## Hoven (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there anyone you can contact at NCEES to talk about scores.

I am livid right now. Took the lateral and got 4 acceptable on the essay questions but only 23 out of 40 on the multiple and failed. I don't understand how you can be perfect in the essay and fail because of the multiple choice. I mean which one shows a better understanding of your knowledge?


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 21, 2011)

Hoven said:


> Is there anyone you can contact at NCEES to talk about scores.
> 
> I am livid right now. Took the lateral and got 4 acceptable on the essay questions but only 23 out of 40 on the multiple and failed. I don't understand how you can be perfect in the essay and fail because of the multiple choice. I mean which one shows a better understanding of your knowledge?


Wow! It better be a good explanation to this. We all understand that the passing score is 70%. But, is that means that on both AM and PM you should have minimum 70%. And again, what acceptable means, as far as scoring is concerned? If on all essays I get a score of 8 out of 10, I believe all of them are acceptable, but my score is 80% for the PM part. Following the same logic, do I need a 60% or a minimum of 70% for the AM section to pass?

Good luck and please share with us what you find out...


----------



## Layman (Dec 21, 2011)

Hoven said:


> Is there anyone you can contact at NCEES to talk about scores. I am livid right now. Took the lateral and got 4 acceptable on the essay questions but only 23 out of 40 on the multiple and failed. I don't understand how you can be perfect in the essay and fail because of the multiple choice. I mean which one shows a better understanding of your knowledge?


Hoven,

That was really close. But I guess an Acceptable essay answer result doesn't necessarily mean perfect, i.e., 10 points out of 10. Or, an Unacceptable doesn't necessarily mean 0/10.


----------



## colostructural (Dec 21, 2011)

Layman said:


> That was really close. But I guess an Acceptable essay answer result doesn't necessarily mean perfect, i.e., 10 points out of 10. Or, an Unacceptable doesn't necessarily mean 0/10.


Absolutely correct. My April exam was crazy - I was above average in all the sections for the AM session and for the afternoon session I had an unacceptable on 1 problem (the first problem) and the rest were acceptable, so I called the board to see how "close" I was. Turns out each "section" of the afternoon session per problem has it's own weight and even if you "passed" that problem you might have passed by the skin of your teeth with getting the bare minimum for that problem. Trust me when I write this, they will still leave you in the dark on what you did that was "unsatisfactory".


----------



## steve1997 (Dec 22, 2011)

State Board: *New York*

Exam Type: *Structural Engineering*

Component: *Vertical*

Component Date: *October 2011*

Component Result: *Acceptable*

*1 down, 1 more to go!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 22, 2011)

colostructural said:


> Layman said:
> 
> 
> > That was really close. But I guess an Acceptable essay answer result doesn't necessarily mean perfect, i.e., 10 points out of 10. Or, an Unacceptable doesn't necessarily mean 0/10.
> ...


Congratulations! For the April exam, you said you were above average in all sections. What was your score out of 40?


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 22, 2011)

steve1997 said:


> State Board: *New York*
> 
> Exam Type: *Structural Engineering*
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats to all of the passers!

To everyone who has to take one or both exams next time, we're here for you!


----------



## ADB (Dec 22, 2011)

Still no idea on my IL SE exam results. NCEES, CTS, and ILDFPR all give me different information. I think it is a conspiracy!


----------



## SE Taker (Dec 22, 2011)

What Did CTS say?


----------



## SE Taker (Dec 22, 2011)

SE Exam Fees Illinios charges $1,020.00 for both parts or $538.00 for one part. What do other states charge?


----------



## colostructural (Dec 23, 2011)

Bombo_Buster said:


> colostructural said:
> 
> 
> > Layman said:
> ...


Morning section was a total of 33/40 correct (I know the damn AASHTO questions destroyed me) , afternoon session was 1 unacceptable the rest acceptable. *shrug*


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 23, 2011)

colostructural said:


> Bombo_Buster said:
> 
> 
> > colostructural said:
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. 33/40 was probably top ten percentile. Scary, it looks like if you score one unacceptable in the PM session you are out, even the aggregate score (PM + AM) is over 70%.


----------



## calpal (Dec 23, 2011)

I attempted both vertical and lateral in Oct 2011 for the first time.

Passed lateral. But failed in Vertival from CA

Morning 22/40 Afternoon 3 acceptable + 1 improvement required.

I am not sure what I missed in the morning session but It could be AASHTO?

Congrats to everyone who passed. Others keep learing till you pass.


----------



## calpal (Dec 23, 2011)

Bombo_Buster said:


> colostructural said:
> 
> 
> > Bombo_Buster said:
> ...


Yes, it is 100% correct to say that if you miss in one of the evening session, you are going to miss the whole Lateral or Vertical


----------



## McEngr (Dec 23, 2011)

LESSON LEARNED: know how to complete essay problems and take your chances with the rest if needed...


----------



## jessie74 (Dec 27, 2011)

calpal said:


> Bombo_Buster said:
> 
> 
> > colostructural said:
> ...


Passed Lateral but failed with Vertical: got 33/40 in the morning, 1 unaccepatble on wood and 3 accepatble on others.

Very frustrated and upset. I thought the grading is terrible I don't understand how I could fail with wood? I looked at AM diagnostic report it shows that I got 4/4 in the knowledge area of "wood" (100% right). So how they tell me my performance in wood is "unaccepatble"?


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 27, 2011)

jessie74 said:


> calpal said:
> 
> 
> > Bombo_Buster said:
> ...


I'm assuming if you got 33/40 AM and 3 acceptable with one (1) "improvement required" you might have passed.


----------



## jessie74 (Dec 27, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> jessie74 said:
> 
> 
> > calpal said:
> ...


Thanks. But I am wondering what's the difference between "Improvement required" and "Unacceptable"? Actually I didn't feel bad with the PM one that they thought "Unacceptable". I completed that one and didn't feel I got something wrong. Even thogh a small error, it shouldn't be rated as "unacceptable". Their grading on the essay problems is just like a black box....lack of transparency....


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 27, 2011)

jessie74 said:


> ipswitch said:
> 
> 
> > jessie74 said:
> ...


That was your problem, you said, "I didn't feel bad". IMHO feeling good about taking this exam is the kiss of death. lol.


----------



## rexman (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything about IL results? CTS told me last week that they would be posted this week, but there's still nothing...


----------



## ADB (Dec 28, 2011)

here is an email that CTS sent to me as a reply:

Grades have not been applied at all yet due to unforeseen circumstances. I hope they will be applied to our system soon and will be mailed immediately afterward. I am hoping they will be up by next week some time. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## rexman (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, did they send this to you this week or last week?


----------



## ADB (Dec 28, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon (12-27-2011)


----------



## ADB (Dec 30, 2011)

Still waiting on IL SE results....here is the latest response (excuse):

The grades are not posted at all yet. The general manager, who is in charge of the grade upload, is currently out of the office on an emergency medical leave. I am not sure when he will be back in. We are hoping it will be sometime soon. Sorry.

Is there seriously no backup plan for posting grades. How


----------



## bmc846 (Dec 30, 2011)

Is Illinois the only state that has additional testing rules to the NCEES policies? Would love to get those results back so that I can plan accordingly.

I only chose Illinois to sit for my exam to take the new 16hr. exam as I got caught in the test switch overlap. Based on my experience with CTS and other additional policies I don't feel like dealing with them again if I have to retake any portion.


----------



## rexman (Dec 30, 2011)

I know CTS posted the PE grades this year within a week of receiving them from NCEES, so this medical leave must have started right after that. I would think they could possibly have someone else in the office do it, but it might be a privacy issue or something.


----------



## rexman (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's the IL CTS update as of a few minutes ago:

The manager who is in charge of uploading the grades is currently out of the office on an emergency medical leave. We are working with him to upload, post and release the grades. I am hoping this can be done within the next week. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## triumphellc (Jan 3, 2012)

ADB said:


> This morning I emailed Continental Testing Services (CTS) about Illinois SE exam results and they responded saying the results were not in yet....


I just emailed CTS, their statement was they are "hoping" to have results uploaded this week. The staff member responsible for their uploading had a "medical emergency" and is helping them as much as possible.

Growing tired....and anxious.


----------



## triumphellc (Jan 3, 2012)

rexman said:


> Here's the IL CTS update as of a few minutes ago:
> 
> The manager who is in charge of uploading the grades is currently out of the office on an emergency medical leave. We are working with him to upload, post and release the grades. I am hoping this can be done within the next week. Sorry for the inconvenience.



WOW, they have their line down! I received the EXACT same email.


----------



## ADB (Jan 3, 2012)

This still doesn't explain why they haven't sent out the "hard copy" results via snail mail. Supposedly CTS had the results from NCEES several days ago. In fact NCEES claims that they released the results December 16th. Is this one single person the only one who controls all test results being sent out? Hard to believe. This leads to the question; does CTS or NCEES define the score? If NCEES determined the scores then CTS simply is a "middle-man" and the results have just been sitting on someone's desk for far too long.

Maybe this is just an unfortunate delay and I am just overreacting.


----------



## triumphellc (Jan 4, 2012)

You're preaching to the choir ABD, so to speak! It seems hard to believe no one else has the capability to post exam scores. And point well made as to the result determination. NCEES, since they are the governing body, should have control over the release and determination of ALL results. CTS's role is to provide testing conditions/staff, not grading and results. I wonder whether this has been and issue in the past that simply falls to the wayside once results are given.

...I find the delay rather suspect....


----------



## rexman (Jan 4, 2012)

I just called ILDFPR and they said they can't do anything because they have not received the results from CTS.


----------



## rexman (Jan 4, 2012)

I just talked with NCEES. Here's what they said:

*me:* I took the SE exam in October 2011 and still have not gotten results from Continental Testing even though you released the the results to them on December 16. They say the person in their office that handles the grades is on a medical leave. Is there anything you can do?
​

*Support Agent:* No, NCEES is not allowed to release results directly to IL examinees
​

*me:* I'm wondering how they can hold National exam results for 3 weeks just because someone is sick
​

*Support Agent:* You may want to call the IL Engineering Board. Maybe they can assist you.
​


*me:*
​

 I tried that and they said they can't help because they have not received the results from continental testing
​

*Support Agent:* all state boards have access to the results through NCEES
​

*me:* Ok, maybe I'll try them back. Do you know who I should ask for there?
​

*Support Agent:* No, we don't have a particular contact name
​


I might try and call ILDFPR again
​


----------



## purdue04 (Jan 5, 2012)

I email Continental and got the same response today 1-5-12. how long have they been sending out this email?

_The manager who is in charge of uploading the grades is currently out of the office on an emergency medical leave. We are working with him to upload, post and release the grades. I am hoping this can be done within the next week. Sorry for the inconvenience._


----------



## triumphellc (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know...is IL the last state to post scores?


----------



## cmp234 (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally!! Illinois results are up... and I passed!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats cmp!!!


----------



## rexman (Jan 7, 2012)

I passed gravity, failed lateral  I hope we get to see the diagnostics soon.


----------



## bwherrmann (Jan 7, 2012)

I took both sections in April and passed Vertical and failed Lateral. I retook the lateral this October and just found out I passed. Praise God. Hang in there and try agian rexman. If you look at the pass rates you can see the lateral is the harder portion of the exam to pass.


----------



## bmc846 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pass on vertical and fail on lateral. I look forward to the breakdown in the next week.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 7, 2012)

I've heard that the west coast typically fairs better on the lateral exam. Would anyone care to mention what state they are from if it's not on their profile?


----------



## bwherrmann (Jan 7, 2012)

I am from the midwest. I had very little knowledge of the in depth seismic calculations before the exam. I had to do a lot of digging into the code to get up to speed for the exam.


----------



## rexman (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm from Chicago. There is no seismic in the Chicago Code 

Does anyone who passed the Lateral portion have any recommendations on good reference materials for seismic? Especially for concrete special zones and moment details? I have the Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions of ASCE 7-05, but that did not help at all on the concrete problems.

bwherrmann - what changes did you make in order to pass? For example, did you do more example problems (if so, where did you find them?) or did you just study more (if so, what books helped the most?)?


----------



## McEngr (Jan 8, 2012)

rexman,

*Concrete*: I have been studying chapter 29 of the PCA Notes on the ACI 318-08. I also have been using the SEAOC Volume 3 for special moment frame and special shearwall seismic design. I'm only done with the specially reinforced concrete walls. I would never have known that you can assume all tension bars are yielded unless I studied (ie ordinary walls are actually more complicated in my opinion because the stress strain compatibility solution would take forever). Moment frames have those annoying stirrup, closed hoop requirements that I'm still not quite comfortable with... studying this currently. PCA Notes: $110+/-

*Steel*: AISC Seismic Design Manual is absolutely essential for me. The SEAOC volume 3 which also has concrete seismic is good for the concrete stuff, but has a lot of comments of what to do in practice for steel design and flat out says in places that it goes beyond what the Seismic Design Manual does. $175+SEAOC($67) = approx. $240.

*Masonry*: I'm using James Armren's Reinforced Masonry Engineering Handbook, 6th edition. The one thing I don't like about Ahrmren's book is that he references his own tables in his appendix and sometimes engineers just need a quick reference to understand the topic. I like Ahrmren's book though because it is all inclusive whereas the Masonry Designer's Guide is more scattered and doesn't dig into the detailing as well as the Masonry Engineering Handbook noted above. Armrhen has also been the king of masonry research and publications, but he's nearly retired and probably won't publish a 7th edition (hand off the baton to another author?). $100+/-

*Wood*: I'm not sure how specialized wood design can be, but I was able to complete wood design using the Kaplan Structural Engineering Practice Problems. The diaphragm issues and finding a collector/chord force anywhere along a load path is covered very well in this book. $100+/-

I'm from Oregon, and since moving here from the midwest (I passed the PE in 2006 - my first year in Oregon), I have learned 10 fold on seismic as it relates to steel and wood... hopefully enough to pass on concrete and masonry.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 8, 2012)

bwherrmann said:


> I took both sections in April and passed Vertical and failed Lateral. I retook the lateral this October and just found out I passed. Praise God. Hang in there and try agian rexman. If you look at the pass rates you can see the lateral is the harder portion of the exam to pass.


bwherrmann, what was your study routine? Did you do anything different to push you over the edge this time around? Thanks.


----------



## bwherrmann (Jan 8, 2012)

The first time I took the exam I felt like I ran out of time, and did not get as in depth on the lateral requirements as I would have liked. After I failed the lateral section I was able to go back and focus in more on the cricital areas.

I first went through the entire wind and seismic chapters in the ASCE paragraph by paragraph.

I went through the seismic and wind forces book by Alan Williams. http://www.bookmarki.com/Seismic-and-Wind-Forces-3rd-Edition-p/9185s3.htm?click=62446

This is an excellent book that I would highly recommend.

I went through the AISC Seismic Design Manual and the ACI 318 seismic chapters very thoroughly.

I worked problems out of this Kaplan book http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplanAECengineering/menu_id%601209%60category_id%6054%60m_category_id%6054%60family_id%60116%60m_family_id%60116%60product_id%601009%60media_id%6035%60license_type%60%60from%60product_list%60product_detail.aspx

I would also highly recommend this book. It is by far the best book (and maybe the only book) that prepares you for the afternoon problems.

I worked the NCEES practice exam http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=PE&amp;product=2A. It is definately a must buy.

I spent 12-15 hours a week for probably 3.5 months. This should be adequate if you are retaking one portion of the exam only. If you are taking both exams for the first time you probably need 5 months of study time.

It was good for me to fail once, as it made me not so proud and big headed, as engineers tend to be  . It also made me a more knowledgeable engineer.


----------



## rexman (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice bwherrmann! Apparently, I have some studying to do


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I appreciate the advice bwherrmann.


----------



## rexman (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks to you also McEngr, I hadn't seen your response before now. I am somewhat familiar with Steel seismic, but I definitely have to get more into the rest of the materials for SDC D. It looks like the 2012 exams will be based on IBC 2009, which is good news since IBC 2012 adopts ASCE7-10 which is a huge departure from ASCE7-05 with regards to wind.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 10, 2012)

You're welcome rexman.

I'm hoping/praying to pass this thing before the code change to IBC 2012. There is way too much to learn in a short time frame to be considered an expert. Wind and Seismic in ASCE 7-10 is a major overhaul.


----------



## ADB (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been monitoring the ILDFPR licensing website to see how many new SE licenses were issued after the October exam. Only 12 new licenses were added. Assuming there were around 100 people who took the exam that is a shockingly low passing percentage.


----------



## rexman (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes it is. I am still waiting for my results by mail so I can see what went so wrong on my exam.


----------



## ADB (Jan 10, 2012)

same here, hopefully I at least passed the vertical and then I can focus on lateral for April


----------



## rexman (Jan 10, 2012)

The results are posted on http://continentaltesting.net/OnlineStatus/Login.aspx. It just doesn't have the breakdown.


----------



## rexman (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got my results, and they don't give the multiple choice breakdown. This grading is so convoluted that it's hard to tell if something got messed up on their system or not.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 10, 2012)

what afternoon questions did you get "needs improvement" or "unacceptable"? just curious if you'd like to comment more. Thanks.


----------



## rexman (Jan 10, 2012)

Wood and/or masonry structure: Unacceptable

Concrete structure: Unacceptable

General analysis: Improvement required

Steel structure: Improvement required

Now I know this is going to sound like a typical excuse, but I knew how to do almost every part of every problem in the afternoon session. I wrote 22 pages of calculations with detailed descriptions for every part and neat sketches. I finished with time to spare to check my answers. It is very hard for me to believe that I got unacceptable on more than one problem (if one at all). I am guessing that something got messed up with the exam scores and my score was switched with someone else's. Because of the 3 week delay that was due to a "medical leave of absence", it seems that a mix up could be possible. I have contacted NCEES and Continental Testing to see what can be done with this, but I am guessing they will do nothing because of the covert nature of their dealings.

I just find it very frustrating that there is no method of accountability for this exam. There is no way to verify that I received the score for my work and not someone else's. Looks like I will have to go through the torture and expense of re-taking it and hope that a similar mix-up doesn't happen again.


----------



## ADB (Jan 10, 2012)

I feel the same way. However you didn't mention the tremendous cost, delay in your career, and additional time out of your life due to studying and worrying...I agree there should be some sort of accountability. I would prefer for NCEES to post answers so that a test taker would LEARN how to improve, but they won't have any part of that.


----------



## rexman (Jan 11, 2012)

ADB did you get your results from Continental Testing? If so, did you get a breakdown on both the afternoon and morning?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 11, 2012)

I can understand the frustration rexman &amp; ADB, I've been there myself.

All I can say is to not make excuses, just keep going. When you have this exam all passed, everything will seem sweeter.


----------



## ADB (Jan 11, 2012)

I have not gotten my test results back yet. Something is messed up with my account at CTS and they won't let me check my results online. They of course apologize for this. I will be sure to post when I get them.


----------



## triumphellc (Jan 11, 2012)

rexman said:


> Wood and/or masonry structure: Unacceptable Concrete structure: Unacceptable General analysis: Improvement required Steel structure: Improvement required Now I know this is going to sound like a typical excuse, but I knew how to do almost every part of every problem in the afternoon session. I wrote 22 pages of calculations with detailed descriptions for every part and neat sketches. I finished with time to spare to check my answers. It is very hard for me to believe that I got unacceptable on more than one problem (if one at all). I am guessing that something got messed up with the exam scores and my score was switched with someone else's. Because of the 3 week delay that was due to a "medical leave of absence", it seems that a mix up could be possible. I have contacted NCEES and Continental Testing to see what can be done with this, but I am guessing they will do nothing because of the covert nature of their dealings. I just find it very frustrating that there is no method of accountability for this exam. There is no way to verify that I received the score for my work and not someone else's. Looks like I will have to go through the torture and expense of re-taking it and hope that a similar mix-up doesn't happen again.



If you are concerned, as it would seem, you can pay a $75 fee to have your score verified. I am in the same boat. I've not received my breakdown as of yet, but I have a very difficult time believing I performed poorly on the afternoon portion of the Vertical exam. The problems were nearly identical to the review manual in some cases. I'm waiting to see my breakdown prior to asking for verification. The caveat however is that they've never reversed from fail to pass. Piece of mind alone may dictate however...


----------



## triumphellc (Jan 11, 2012)

triumphellc said:


> rexman said:
> 
> 
> > Wood and/or masonry structure: Unacceptable Concrete structure: Unacceptable General analysis: Improvement required Steel structure: Improvement required Now I know this is going to sound like a typical excuse, but I knew how to do almost every part of every problem in the afternoon session. I wrote 22 pages of calculations with detailed descriptions for every part and neat sketches. I finished with time to spare to check my answers. It is very hard for me to believe that I got unacceptable on more than one problem (if one at all). I am guessing that something got messed up with the exam scores and my score was switched with someone else's. Because of the 3 week delay that was due to a "medical leave of absence", it seems that a mix up could be possible. I have contacted NCEES and Continental Testing to see what can be done with this, but I am guessing they will do nothing because of the covert nature of their dealings. I just find it very frustrating that there is no method of accountability for this exam. There is no way to verify that I received the score for my work and not someone else's. Looks like I will have to go through the torture and expense of re-taking it and hope that a similar mix-up doesn't happen again.
> ...



PS I have a difficult time understanding how I did not pass the Vertical portion of the exam...


----------



## rexman (Jan 11, 2012)

The $75 re-grade is only for the morning portion though. NCEES says there is no way to have the afternoon portion re-graded. Here is the link that NCEES sent me: http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Pages/Scoring/Manual_verification_requests.php

Plus, it doesn't look like IL allows re-grading.


----------



## ADB (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally got my results:

Passed Vertical

Failed Lateral 20/40 AM - 1 acceptable, 2 unacceptable PM

Bridges/IL


----------



## snowboarder99 (Jan 12, 2012)

For those that have passed, what if any review course did you take? I'm getting ready to take it for the first time, and want to make sure I do not take one that's a waste of money and time.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 12, 2012)

Kaplan is pretty good, but there are other forums that can direct you. I'm currently taking Kaplan and it's mixed. Seismic and lateral is good. Wind, vertical concrete, vertical steel, and foundations are average at best. Bridge and masonry review is excellent.

If I were you, I'd do a search within this forum on "review course" and you should be able to be pretty informed.


----------

